# How to generate more jobs/get more bid opportunities



## hittnhard (Jun 8, 2013)

How does everyone go about getting more work? Advertising, Phone book listings, flyers, directly contacting builders/contractors?
I'm looking for some ideas on how to get more bid opportunities. I have a small family business. We seem to get most jobs that we bid, as we do very good work for a very good price. We could just use more opportunities to get bids. Any suggestions/things that have worked for you?
Thanks for all ideas.

***EDIT***
Sorry, new here. This probably belongs in the business, sale, and advertising area.


----------



## hittnhard (Jun 8, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> A good web site would help,What are you doing for advertising?
> 
> Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


I have considered a website. Right now we only have a facebook page. That comes up on quick when I google heating and cooling in our area, so not sure if we need a website.
As for advertising we have done some flyers, ads in phone books and sponsoring local youth/adult sports teams. 

If you have any specific ideas that would be great. Will look at anything we can do to keep us busier. Thanks


----------



## hittnhard (Jun 8, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> What state do you live in?
> 
> Here in mass it is slow..:no:


Michigan


----------



## hittnhard (Jun 8, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Seems slow everywhere .
> 
> Have you tried google Adwords I've heard it works really well.


No...I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## hittnhard (Jun 8, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I've got some info on that I will post later when I get to my computer.


Appreciate it


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 26, 2012)

hittnhard said:


> Appreciate it


Looks like all my posts are gone..:laughing:


----------



## hittnhard (Jun 8, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like all my posts are gone..:laughing:


That's weird. Glad I already checked out what you posted:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 26, 2012)

hittnhard said:


> That's weird. Glad I already checked out what you posted:thumbsup:


That's good ,all my posts got deleted I don't know why, But I'm happy that my invisible posts helped you..:laughing:


----------

